# auger



## mose (Apr 16, 2013)

I have Kubota L 3240. Trying to hook uo p-15 auger. Cant set pivots to lift it high enough verticle to drill


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Mose. You of course removed the center (3rd) link from the tractor I gather. Are you fitting the proper catogory auger to the tractor? Sounds like it's too big for your machine. Is it possible to get some pictures?


----------

